# Nighttime Diapering for Older Children



## Green4God (Apr 30, 2004)

What cloth options are there for kids who wet the bed well into elementary school? I know the disposables make bedwetting options up to 100 lbs, but I can't seem to find any covers that say they fit beyond 40 lbs. I currently have a 4-year-old, 44 lbs (though very trim in the waist and legs, he's just tall) and I expect he might be wet at night for a long time due to family history. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I have some whammies one size diapers. There are some reviews on http://www.diaperpin.com/home.asp that say they were able to put them on their 4 year olds.


----------



## mom_to_my_rugrats (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, I am a mom that does have a bedwetter well into elementary school. My daughter is 8 and still wets the bed everynight without fail. I have yet to find a quality diaper that will work. I made the mistake of buying the cheap gerber flats at Walmart thinking that if I double or triple them up it would help. Boy was I wrong!! They were a waste of money. They were SOO thin that I would almost see right through them! Even putting 4 together didnt help. I dont know if I was folding them wrong or pinning them wrong for an older child as I dont know alot about cloth. If anyone can let me know if its just me or just cheap diapers. For example, when I get them on her, as soon as she stands up, there are good size gaps behind her legs below her rear and thats where I got the majority of the leaks. So, my question is....what is available out there for older kids as the original poster asked. Thank you for your help!


----------



## schreiberwriter (Aug 3, 2005)

Apple Dumpling Gear is supposed to make good overnight trainers. I need to get a custom spot. You can contact her for prices and info.

http://hyenacart.com/appledumplinggear/

I've tried bummis trainers which work pretty well and their size large would fit 40+. I'm still putting a medium on my 42 lb preschooler. They leak if it's a lot overnight.

I've tried Blueberry trainers and they work better. But still leak my 42 lb wears a large.

So I'm hoping the apple dumbling gear might help.

What really works is a trainer with a wool shortie or fleece cover. The cover can be cute and I can't wait until fall/winter so I can put one over the trainer. The cover is real absorbent.

X-large fuzzibunz would fit 40+. I can still get a large on my kid. The x-large are hard to find.


----------



## mom_to_my_rugrats (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *schreiberwriter* 
Apple Dumpling Gear is supposed to make good overnight trainers. I need to get a custom spot. You can contact her for prices and info.

http://hyenacart.com/appledumplinggear/

I've tried bummis trainers which work pretty well and their size large would fit 40+. I'm still putting a medium on my 42 lb preschooler. They leak if it's a lot overnight.

I've tried Blueberry trainers and they work better. But still leak my 42 lb wears a large.

So I'm hoping the apple dumbling gear might help.

What really works is a trainer with a wool shortie or fleece cover. The cover can be cute and I can't wait until fall/winter so I can put one over the trainer. The cover is real absorbent.

X-large fuzzibunz would fit 40+. I can still get a large on my kid. The x-large are hard to find.

Thank you for your reply schreib. Unfortunatly in past experience, none of the "trainers" have worked. From what I can see, they either dont hold enough or they dont fit her snug enough to work. Mostly because they arent as absorbant as they need to be. I would love to be able to find something thats adjustable weather it be velcro or pins or whatever. Something I can make bigger or smaller once it is on. Does that make sense? With her being 8, I need something thats highly absorbant but not enough to still let her feel the wetness and want to get up at night to go. Thank you again and I am looking forward to hearing if anyone else has any suggestions. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Happy Heiny's makes pocket trainers that should fit your child. The size charts are here http://www.happyheinys.com/size_charts.php?t=1 You can maximize absorbancy by adding additional inserts. If you want to encourage her to feel the wetness, you might do that by laying in a cotton washcloth between the diaper and her skin.

Also Snap-Ez for Life is a division of the Snap-Ez company and they make products available for older children and adults with those types of needs. http://www.snap-ez4life.com/Home.html

mom_to_my_rugrats - You didn't do anything wrong with the Gerbers. They just are plain bad. The difference between those and a good quality prefold is like night and day.


----------



## polishmom (Nov 28, 2006)

I've been using the Motherease Bedwetter pants for a couple of years now with my boys, and I really like them. My oldest is five and around 43 lbs and wears size small with growing room. My boys still wet a ton at night and we almost never have a leak.


----------

